

Search via Https - elblanco
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=&t=r

======
crc5002
SSL also prevents webmasters from tracking the keywords used by the searchers,
since the referrer is blank.

This can be a useful privacy feature, in addition to the encryption.

~~~
elblanco
It's quickly becoming my favorite engine. I actually get pretty good results
from it. The addition of SSL only makes it better.

